# Emmy's final vet visit was today.



## Gini (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a wonderfully happy ending for a little one coming into the rescue. The Vet came this am and took the staples out and said her eye was healed up fine. Emmy stood there without sedation while Dr Brooks took the staples out. What a doll this little one is! Asked the Vet if she was ready to go to her new home and she gave the ok. This will be a bittersweet time for me as she was so sick with colic when she was left here. Then a week later finding the ulcer in the eye. The love and patience that Emmy has for caregivers is imeasurable. She has been poked, prodded having her eyes messed with 4 times a day with 6 different medications and never losing it with me. Do it over again? Yes I would! I have gotten really attached to this little girl. My guys have wanted to knock her off her feet so they will be glad when they have the run of the whole place again with out this G-I-R-L! These almost 2 months have gone by so fast but she needs to move on. I will post pictures of her tomorrow also one of the eye without the staples. I have learned a lot from this rescued horse called Emmy!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 15, 2008)

What happy news, Gini........Thank you for sharing about her. She sounds like a very special little soul.

Looking forward to seeing pictures........Emmy has a little bit of a following on another site, so I will pass this all on to them.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 16, 2008)

OH I am so happy for little Emmy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww Gini..happy times! So glad she;'s mended so well and the folks who will take her are so perfect! You did an amazing job with her.


----------



## Gini (Sep 16, 2008)

Taking care of Emmy was quite something.



She has the most amazing will to live, like I have never seen before. All the things she has gone thru in her little life she should not still be with us! This is going to be an amazing home for this little one. I will take some pictures when they come to pick her up and then post them for all to see. EMMY WILL BE ON HER WAY HOME TODAY!!! I absolutely know for sure all the prayers and good thoughts for our Emmy helped immensly. Thank you all!! Debs and MA thank you!! A special thank you to the CMHR board for approving the medical for this wonderful Emmy!

Rescues like Emmy and her problems don't usually turn out this well. This has been an extremely expensive medical care and we will be starting the auction between the 15th and 20th of October. Any and all donations and contributions will be appreciated. This is what the rescue is all about.

Every $ counts in helping CMHR help these horses. Please go look at our website and see the horses that we still have looking for homes. Possibly you could open your barn or shed to one of them. Due to the high medical on Emmy any and all contributions will help. You can contribute thru PayPal by sending to *[email protected]* or if you have something that you would like to donate for our auction next month. Please send to:

*CMHR % Gini Acton*

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739.

We still have other items from past donations that will be listed so lets see if we can't make this the best auction ever!! While you are looking "Please" remember Emmy and the other horses. The only way CMHR can continue helping these guys is thru the help of all of you.

*We are a 501c3 so all donations are deductable on your income tax returns for this year.*


----------

